
Tillerson to Shut Cyber Office in State Department Reorganization - JSeymourATL
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-07-19/tillerson-is-said-to-shut-cyber-office-in-state-s-
======
iclouddrive
The submission link is broken:
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-07-19/tillerson...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-07-19/tillerson-
is-said-to-shut-cyber-office-in-state-s-reorganization)

